# Why my tomato paste is orange in color?



## leogusus (Apr 16, 2011)

How to make the tomato paste red in color?

The one I cook was orange in color?

What is the factor which affect tomato paste color?

Thanks for your advice.

BR,

Keith


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

It's kind of hard to guess without more information about the recipe you are using, the technique you employ and the raw ingredients you are using, but I will take a stab at it.  Are you blending your tomatoes to get a smooth paste?  If so, trying cooking it for awhile after blending it.  Running any kind of tomato sauce through a blender will often make it appear orangish in color.  This is because you have incorporated  lots of air into your product.  Return the product to the stove and cook a little while longer.  This will drive out the air, darkening the sauce.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Pete  Is on the money, let it sit a while.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

I would suggest a couple of things.

First off, Pete is correct as to why blendered (is that a word) tomatoes are more orangy than red. So if you're going that route, blend or process them before cooking.

Second, the pigments in tomatoes are heat activated. That's not technically correct, but the result is the same. After grinding or straining the tomatoes, start cooking and you'll notice right away that they'll darken as they cook.

Third, consider the source. Most store-bought tomatoes were never ripe in the first place, and their piment hasn't really developed. So the tomato that appears red on the surface actually isn't. And this can affect the final color as well. Often enough you wind up with an orangy or sickly pink color. Heating helps somewhat, but, in some dire cases, the only way to get true red is to (ugh!) add food coloring.


----------



## leogusus (Apr 16, 2011)

What I did was diced the tomatoes and cook it until smashed. However the paste was still orange in color. Then I blend it and and heat it up in oven... the color still in orange.

I think the reason is the tomatoes I bought from the store were not fully ripe, and may be the type of tomato grow here in Malaysia is not deep red in color.

I'll do 2 experiments and see how:

(1) Let the tomato stored at open air and observe how red it can be until it is rotten.

(2) Fermenting the tomato to release/produce more lycopene (red pigment).

Well, the tomato sauce /paste sold at store are really deep red color, may be artificial coloring has been added.

That's the reason why I want to make my own tomato paste - cheaper & free from chemical additive.

Thx for all your advice.


----------



## pcieluck (Dec 9, 2010)

I dont know about paste, but two things i've learned that's made sauce orange is amount of bacon, amount of onion, and cooking it in a chunk fashion and blitzing it when it's cooked. i find my sauce is redder if i prepare it so no food processing is required once cooked and reduced.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Leogusus,

  I just wanted to pop in. I use a good amount of tomato paste in my home cooking. I do it for health reasons.

I used to make my own paste for the same reasons as you. A couple of years ago I worked on a product with a

dietition/nutritionist. She told me store bought was higher in lycopene then homemade because of the method of reduction.

They usually reduce to about 20% or so water. They also use no additives .

I switched and now use the can/tube because it is so much easier and way less expensive.

You may find a few brands use some salt. Label will tell. For a few years now I have gone to the organic. I could

never achieve that type of flavor or texture. I use M G.

just fyi

Panini


----------



## justo0 (Apr 7, 2011)

That's just after industrial processed


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

No food processing is needed if you want a chunkier sauce ,if you want smoother sauce it is .If color changes slightly add some natural tomato powder. It will help the color restore as well as enhance the flavor.


----------



## pcieluck (Dec 9, 2010)

chefedb said:


> No food processing is needed if you want a chunkier sauce ,if you want smoother sauce it is .If color changes slightly add some natural tomato powder. It will help the color restore as well as enhance the flavor.


I call such things the Bourdain trick, after reading how he cheated in his classes at the CIA and added packets of base to his stocks to add color and extra kick, and nobody was ever none the wiser.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

The trick to useing the tricks, is how and when  to use them without anyone knowing, like he did.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Justo,

please explain.

I think I understand, but am having trouble wondering what could be wrong with using the same process

but produced in volume in a inspected, sanitized, Stainless Steal enviornment. Packaged much better than the

homemaker could ever do for storing.

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/confused.gif /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

panini said:


> Justo,
> 
> please explain.
> 
> ...


I have only been in this business for 50 years .Can anyone tell me what industrial process is.???


----------



## gareth (Feb 3, 2011)

If you cook tomato it becomes a darker shade of the start colour. It sounds like you are using orange tomato. It wont keep as long as red (there isn't as much acid in orange or yellow tomato) but they have beautiful flavour, particularly if your adding fresh herbs for a quick soup.

It also could be that you are using cook ware that has ghee and spice encrusted. Any type of fat and spice change the colour of paste. Try a different pot.

Good luck


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

If a deeper red color is the objective, reduce some red wine and add it to your tomatoes when cooking.


----------

